# 2 Piece Fly Rod vs. 4 Piece Fly Rod



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Thinking about getting my dad a fly rod for Christmas. I have a 2 piece 9’ 5 wt. that I have used for years and really like. As I am looking at rods for him it seems like a lot are 4 piece. Any advantages or disadvantages 2 piece vs 4 piece or is it mostly personal preference? I just haven’t ever worried about it
Before because I seem to catch fish just fine on the rod I’ve got. Interested to hear your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

No real difference in performance that I've noticed. 4 piece rods are easier to pack around when they are broken down and in their tube. I've even seen 8 piece travel rods that will fit in a small backpack or your glove box. I'd imagine it's also easier on the manufacturer to replace the tip of the rod when it inevitably breaks since its just one piece out of four as opposed to replacing half of the rod. Less graphite and components, less cost to them.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Go 4 piece. No question.

You’re not really going to notice anything on the water. It’s off the water where there will be a difference.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

BGD said:


> Thinking about getting my dad a fly rod for Christmas. I have a 2 piece 9’ 5 wt. that I have used for years and really like. As I am looking at rods for him it seems like a lot are 4 piece. Any advantages or disadvantages 2 piece vs 4 piece or is it mostly personal preference? I just haven’t ever worried about it
> Before because I seem to catch fish just fine on the rod I’ve got. Interested to hear your thoughts and opinions.


Like everyone else has said, go with the four piece rod. The older four pieces rods were not very good but the new ones you can't tell the difference in the flex. They are easier to take traveling, especially if you take a plane.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I like 2 piece myself but 4 piece perform just fine and travel much easier.

Per repair/replacement: unless it's a major brand many won't deal with tip breaks/etc. I've learned that the hard way as I can be clumsy and use to fish some interesting places in the winter.

He'll enjoy the gift whichever you get!


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Thank you each for your input. I tend to find something I like and stick with it so sometimes it is good to hear some other perspectives. I’ve only ever owned 2 piece rods so just didn’t have a point of comparison. Thanks.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll be honest...I do everything in my power to avoid 4-piece rods even though they are becoming more and more the trend. 2-piece rods are certainly more bulky and harder to transport, BUT, and this is the deal-breaker for me, 4-piece rods have 4 different connecting points. In my experience, those connecting points or ferrules are where I experience the most heartache with my fly rods and where I end up with more broken rods. I also still maintain, though others disagree, that 2-piece rods have a better feel to them.


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

Telescopic 9.5ft. Easy to pack and travel with.


----------



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

hardman11 said:


> Telescopic 9.5ft. Easy to pack and travel with.


Tenkara?


----------

